# Squirrel Problems



## oldsailor (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to park my PUP in an area that has a lot of squirrels. The problem is they really like to chew on the flexible gas and electrical lines at the front. I think I've seen a product that is like a "spring" that can be wound around as a protector. Any help would be really great! Thanks!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Regular old course steel whool will do it, use wire ties for fence posts (like the ones for bread bags but like 10x bigger) and attach it, they won't be able to chew through it.


----------



## oldsailor (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, thanks Smokey2348! That is a great idea. I will give it a try.


----------

